# Great Shop Apron



## hjt

Pretty simple - pretty smart!!


----------



## mmax

I've had mine for two years now and have no complaints. Really great product.


----------



## mloy365

I am on my second apron from DTC. All the stuff from them is very good!


----------



## pintodeluxe

I like mine too. 
The only shop accessory - -that doesn't run on 220- - that can actually improve efficiency by 50%.


----------



## Kevinjohn

For me an apron must have a swing pocket on the top otherwise every time you bend over to pick something off the floor or bend more than 90* everything falls out. Grrrrrrrr…....


----------



## mloy365

Swing pocket would really be nice!


----------



## WoodworkGuy

Thanks for the review, I've been looking at this for awhile. Good to see a review from an actual woodworker. I like the number of pockets and the mesh. I wish it was a bit longer, like the Rockler one I have, but that wouldn't be a deal breaker. Better to get glue, paint, etc on the apron and not pants.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks interesting most aprons I've tried hang around your neck and I find that uncomfortable.


----------



## yrob

I have one made of fabric and the straps are neck straps. It is uncomfortable when you wear it all day. I found one that seems well made that I have put on my wish list for christmas.. Its sold by toolsforworking wood and it has shoulder straps. Its made out of leather and seem well priced. Hopefully it will be nice to use too..


----------



## 47phord

Woodworkguy: I'm 5'9 and the apron hangs to the middle of my thighs, which for me is perfect-any longer and it would be in the way.
a1jim and yrob: this apron puts the weight on your shoulders. The longest stretch I've had it on for is about 4 hours and I didn't have any fatigue from it. Granted, I don't carry a lot of heavy tools in the apron so that may be part of it.


----------



## dahenley

im 6'8" tall and 289 lbs 
i got one of these for Christmas. it fits fine and works great. theres a little getting used to (i have never wore one before, but its not uncomfortable)
i can see plenty of use with this in the future!!


----------

